# Fiio E11 and E12 are they have huge difference?



## 304608377

I just got my E11 3 days ago and I using it with my ipod nano and Sony mdr-1r. I don't get huge improvement with e11. Will E12 make better improvement than E11?


----------



## PurpleAngel

304608377 said:


> I just got my E11 3 days ago and I using it with my iPod nano and Sony MDR-1R. I don't get huge improvement with E11. Will E12 make better improvement than E11?


 
 Are you using an LOD cable? connecting the iPod's LOD port to the line-in on the FiiO E11.
 The Sony MDR-R1 is only 24-ohm, so my $27 Fiio E6 could drive it, so the E11 should be way more then enough, So chances are getting the E12 will not change anything.


----------



## Perfectlap

I went nuts and ordered the E11. A week later it was the e12. Totally loved both but still ordered the e18. The best bang for the buck is the e11. The only downside is the small battery means plugging it in every day. But it's so incredibly light compared to the others. I would say that the e11 is good to keep in your bag.slap a piece of velcro to the back of your phone cover and it's tight. The sound q with my m100 headphones makes a big difference with the 12/18. A much throaty and full bodied sound like a good wine. The e11 is more like a tequila shot with a Newcastle chaser.


----------



## Nicolas L

perfectlap said:


> I went nuts and ordered the E11. A week later it was the e12. Totally loved both but still ordered the e18. The best bang for the buck is the e11. The only downside is the small battery means plugging it in every day. But it's so incredibly light compared to the others. I would say that the e11 is good to keep in your bag.slap a piece of velcro to the back of your phone cover and it's tight. The sound q with my m100 headphones makes a big difference with the 12/18. A much throaty and full bodied sound like a good wine. The e11 is more like a tequila shot with a Newcastle chaser.


 
 Seems like you're up for a FiiO amp comparison review


----------



## 304608377

perfectlap said:


> I went nuts and ordered the E11. A week later it was the e12. Totally loved both but still ordered the e18. The best bang for the buck is the e11. The only downside is the small battery means plugging it in every day. But it's so incredibly light compared to the others. I would say that the e11 is good to keep in your bag.slap a piece of velcro to the back of your phone cover and it's tight. The sound q with my m100 headphones makes a big difference with the 12/18. A much throaty and full bodied sound like a good wine. The e11 is more like a tequila shot with a Newcastle chaser.


 
 So, I should stick with E11? I'm using it outdoor.


----------



## Perfectlap

I don't think the difference really boils down to sound. It's more the trade off between the portability and light weight of the e11 vs the better battery life E12 and the ability to charge and listen simultaneously which you lose with the e11. I decided to keep the e11 to use in my car where it wouldn't get more than an hour of use. When I'm on the go without my car I will use the e12 or e18 velcro'd to the back of a matte black SPIGEN case for my note3. If I don't want to use a fiio I carry the phone without a cover or use a different cover. Just make sure to use the wide patch velcro and not the narrow strip type. With the wide patch velcro you don't need the fiio rubber bands--it's a very hard bond. And if you have a wide screen phone like the note3 or LG, having the e12 or e18 stuck to the back makes it like a grip handle.


----------



## starcraft2

perfectlap said:


> I don't think the difference really boils down to sound. It's more the trade off between the portability and light weight of the e11 vs the better battery life E12 and the ability to charge and listen simultaneously which you lose with the e11. I decided to keep the e11 to use in my car where it wouldn't get more than an hour of use. When I'm on the go without my car I will use the e12 or e18 velcro'd to the back of a matte black SPIGEN case for my note3. If I don't want to use a fiio I carry the phone without a cover or use a different cover. Just make sure to use the wide patch velcro and not the narrow strip type. With the wide patch velcro you don't need the fiio rubber bands--it's a very hard bond. And if you have a wide screen phone like the note3 or LG, having the e12 or e18 stuck to the back makes it like a grip handle.




Im im between e11 and e12 for an ipod 5. Is the extra cash on e12 somwthing worth sound qualiry wise?

Thanks.


----------

